# Credit card



## DaveInSpain (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi,

New to the forum and Spain. I was wondering if anyone knew of any good credit cards deals available in Spain. I havent got much credit history as I have only been here a few weeks.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

DaveInSpain said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to the forum and Spain. I was wondering if anyone knew of any good credit cards deals available in Spain. I havent got much credit history as I have only been here a few weeks.
> 
> ...


It seems very simple to get credit cards here - but they are expensive.

Sabadell issues them with NO annual fee.

We were given cards the same week that we arrived - no credit checks were undertaken or if they were, there was no history!


----------



## DaveInSpain (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks. I will investigate


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Like many European countries, Spain isn't too keen on credit cards. Debit cards seem to be the norm.

My bank, Sabadell, takes out from my current account each month the whole amount I've spent on my credit card which pleases me as I always paid off my UK credit cards each month.


----------



## DaveInSpain (Sep 21, 2013)

I suspect the banks are very happy for you to spend on credit cards as they can charge the retailer a hefty fee. However they dont like you owing them money as there are concerns about you paying it back. 

I would be happy if they want full payment each month. Sabadell seem the bank of choice so will look into their offerings.

One further question - does anyone know if when I use a Spanish credit card whether I need to have further proof of identity. I seem to remember requiring a passport when using a UK credit card in Spain in the past.

Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes, unless it's chip-and-pin, either passport or driving licence (Spanish for me) seems to be OK


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Even with the chip and pin they always want to see some ID around here.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I have a VISA card through Carrefour (called the Carrefour Pass). It has no annual fee and does not charge a surplus if it's used outside of the euro zone.


----------

